# lead acid battery revival



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

I've played around with reviving old batteries and had some success . The oldest to bring back was a motorcycle battery that was 8 or 9 years old . I just did a lawnmower battery that had been sitting dead for 2 or 3 years .I have had 3or 4 that had bad cells that wouldn't recover . This is the desulfator I have .
http://www.batterylifesaver.com/products/products.htm
The model I have is 

[h2]BLS-12/24B[/h2]








I'm getting ready to do some testing on some 8 year old gel cells I have as soon as I'm done desulfating one . I just happen to have a newer one of the same to compare results from . J.W.


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

I tried the charger that I bought(different brand than yours) on a dead 12V battery that wasnt very old.At the time the battery had discharged to a state of .5V.
I used the desulphate mode for 24 hrs,recharged at 20amp rate with conventional charger with timer set on 3hrs and did the desulphate again.Battery voltage came up to 12.5 volts and it passed a load test of 100A.
I tried the battery out for a short time and it seemed to work so put it back on the smart charger in a charge mode of 25A and left it.
The charger is suppose to taper off and automatically shut down.Much to my horror ,I came into a smoke filled garage the next morning,the charger still at 25 amps and the battery spewing acid and smoke.
A replacement charger has been ordered by the service center,but since they dont do diagnostics there,we may never know what caused this.


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

I ran across another forum all about desulfation http://leadacidbatterydesulfation.yuku.com/ It might give some insight.

Not to change the subject too far.....

If someone were to start off with a brand new pack of batteries what would be the suggested as a desulfating schedule. I am sure it would depend on severity of use and DOD. But would it be suggested as a precautionary practice to get the most out of the batteries?

Brian


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

Well I havent had this charger long enough to see if its going to "revive" any of the batterys or not.
It was one that a battery engineer had recommended but he also said they(battery manufacturer) 
hadnt yet done any testing to the validity of the desulphication mode.
I do know I have the perfect candidate for a rolling test lab.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

BHall they make small desulfaters that you hook up and just leave them there all the time . 

morvolts What kind of charger do you have ? thanks J.W.


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

ww321q said:


> BHall they make small desulfaters that you hook up and just leave them there all the time .
> 
> morvolts What kind of charger do you have ? thanks J.W.


Not sure if I want to reveal the brand name until I find out how its handled with my recent mishap. The factory just sent me a letter requesting I send the charger to them on a call tag,so they can evaluate.Ive got plenty of pictures of the smoking battery for them also.


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

BHall said:


> I ran across another forum all about desulfation http://leadacidbatterydesulfation.yuku.com/ It might give some insight.
> 
> Not to change the subject too far.....
> 
> ...


Very interesting that theres a "world" out there just for this such device.Wondering out loud if anyone here has built and tested one?


----------

